# 3D room ideas



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had a 3D section (with chromodepth glasses) in my haunt for a few years. I am looking for new ideas to put in this section. Objects that I can paint 3D, cool scare effects, etc. The theme is basically clowns, circus and off the wall crazy things (dot room, striped and hand print walls, funky paintings, etc.) Basically the comments I get back are that it is really cool but not as scary as the rest of the haunt. I would like to bring it to the next level.

Does anyone have 3D ideas, scares or pics, etc. that could help me out?


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a haunt that is 50% darkness and 50% 3D. The 3D side is clown focused. This past year we added a skull hallway where we used vacuform wall panels that were painted with 3D paint. The paint with the added texture really made this hallway pop with the chromodepth glasses. Here are a couple of pics of the walls. Hope this helps!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion Kenny. Awesome pics. Those turned out great! Where did you get those cool vacuum formed panels?


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

We bought them at Midwest Haunters Convention. I am pretty sure that we got them from Nethercraft. I will look it up and let you know for sure. They have alot of different textures to choose from.


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

It was Nethercraft. They have alot of different panels to choose from.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have a link?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.nethercraft.com/
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lightweight is definitely an advantage.


----------

